# Warriors unveil new logo and jerseys



## Dissonance

> The Golden State Warriors unveiled a new logo, color scheme and branding elements today, all of which bring together the past and future of one of the National Basketball Association’s longest tenured franchises. The new look was officially unveiled earlier today with the launching of the team’s redesigned website – www.warriors.com.
> 
> The Warriors’ new primary logo salutes the team’s Bay Area past and links to the exciting prospects of the organization’s future. A silhouette of the yet-to-be-completed Eastern Span of the Bay Bridge is the focal point of the design and a direct spin-off of “The City” logo, one of the most popular emblems in the history of professional sports. Depth was added to the circular band portion of the logo – taken directly from the original model – to provide a modern customization of the graphic design. The simple, yet sleek, design of the Warriors new logo is the result of an 18-month creative and marketing collaboration between the Warriors, the National Basketball Association and adidas – the official outfitter of the NBA.
> 
> “This new logo pays homage to our organization’s rich history and unique standing in the Bay Area sports community,” said Warriors’ President Robert Rowell. “The throwback uniforms we’ve worn as part of the NBA’s Hardwood Classics initiative in recent years have been extremely popular with our fans, and we set out to design a new look that was clean and traditional in that same spirit. We are grateful to the NBA and adidas for providing us with a magnitude of creative freedom, along with invaluable expertise, during this process.”
> 
> The depiction of the Bay Bridge in the primary logo serves as the link between the Warriors’ original Bay Area home in San Francisco, where the team arrived from Philadelphia 48 years ago, and its current home in Oakland, where the team is headquartered downtown and has played home games at Oracle Arena (formerly the Oakland Coliseum Arena) for the last 39 seasons.
> 
> The colors of the new logos and branding elements are Warriors Royal Blue and California Golden Yellow. These two colors have been the most prevalent in the team’s Bay Area uniform history, appearing as the dominant scheme in four of the last five decades since the team’s arrival on the West Coast in 1962.


http://www.nba.com/warriors/news/warriors_unveil_new_logo_061710.html


----------



## HKF

Love em.


----------



## Basel

I like it.


----------



## Cris

me too.


----------



## Tooeasy

huge fan, i love that old school vibe and unique color scheme


----------



## Knick Killer

Would've been cool if they went back to they "The City" uniforms but these are still pretty cool.


----------



## Basel




----------



## Cris

I kinda wish there was a little more blue, but I still think those are awesome.


----------



## Floods

I'd sure like to know why they have a logo with 'SF' on it.


----------



## Blue

Warriors always have the sickest uni's.


----------



## Tooeasy

Basel said:


>


so clean. the ONLY issue i have with that is the collar is the kind that drops down in the front like the heat and lakers that I'm not a fan of. The kind that just swoop across like the suns/hornets looks best. Still gonna end up wastin my money on one when we get closer to the season


----------



## Cris

Floods said:


> I'd sure like to know why they have a logo with 'SF' on it.



Are you talking about the bridge? That could be the Bay-Bridge, hard to say really.


----------



## thaKEAF

Cris said:


> Are you talking about the bridge? That could be the Bay-Bridge, hard to say really.


I think he means the alternate logo that has SF.


----------



## Cris

gotcha, hadn't seen that one until now.


----------



## Floods

Tooeasy said:


> so clean. the ONLY issue i have with that is the collar is the kind that drops down in the front like the heat and lakers that I'm not a fan of. The kind that just swoop across like the suns/hornets looks best. Still gonna end up wastin my money on one when we get closer to the season


The collar's a dead match to the Pacers, and the colors are damned similar.


----------



## PimpHen

Basel said:


>


Looking to pick up a Jeremy Lin jersey - thanks for the visual. Does anyone happen to have a pic of the away jersey? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Color combos and design is very nice. Might have to cop that Jeremy Lin jersey. Holla!


----------



## Basel

PimpHen said:


> Looking to pick up a Jeremy Lin jersey - thanks for the visual. Does anyone happen to have a pic of the away jersey? Thanks in advance.


I've yet to see any other picture of their jersey.


----------



## bruindre

I dunno about the new scheme, but am I the only one who's going to miss the alternate Golden Gate Orange road jerseys? Now THAT was a sikkk jersey.


----------



## gi0rdun

Am I missing something here?


----------



## RollWithEm

gi0rdun said:


> Am I missing something here?


Nope.


----------



## Wilmatic2

I'm sorry, but those pumpkin colored jerseys were hideous. BTW, anyone know of any spots that are selling the new Warriors authentic jerseys and authentic shorts? Or when they come out?


----------



## Dissonance

I don't know about authentic but the replicas are available at the team store now apparently. They used to be only preorder for longest time.


Picture of the road uniform finally, and closer look at the whites.


----------



## myst

The blue one is sick


----------



## myst

Floods said:


> I'd sure like to know why they have a logo with 'SF' on it.





Cris said:


> Are you talking about the bridge? That could be the Bay-Bridge, hard to say really.


SF stands for San Francisco, where the Warriors play.


----------



## Coatesvillain

myst said:


> SF stands for San Francisco, where the Warriors play.


They play in Oakland.


----------



## Cris

Lol, nice try. 

That's like saying the Heat play in Fort Lauderdale.


----------



## myst

Coatesvillain said:


> They play in Oakland.


Oakland is a 4 mile bridge away from San Francisco.



> In 1962, Franklin Mieuli purchased the majority shares of the team and relocated the franchise to the San Francisco Bay Area, renaming them the San Francisco Warriors


SF stands for San Francisco, which is a logo they will be using THIS year, so obviously they still have ties to San Francisco, it's not like the Raiders going from LA to Oakland.


----------



## Cris

Just because it's four miles away, doesn't mean they play there. That's an hour drive with traffic. 

I can appreciate the throw back to SF though as long as they don't go as far as the Angels did and pretend to be somewhere they are not.


----------



## ATLien

I sometimes call them the San Fransisco A's, for ****s and giggles.


----------



## bruindre

gi0rdun said:


> Am I missing something here?


Not missing anything....except that sick-a** Golden Gate Orange. Represent.


----------

